# Salty in Florida



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi there South Floridians... 

I am here in the Boynton Beach area for the rest of the week. Carlos (Blueface) and I were planning on herfing on Friday, and I wanted to open it up to the other south Florida gorillas. I am free all day on Friday, and have a car. I don't know the area, so suggestions on meeting places are welcome. 

Let me know if anyone is interested, and merry Christmas all!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

trishield should be @ Ron's B&M on Saturday next..............I can make it on a Saturday 4 sure


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> trishield should be @ Ron's B&M on Saturday next..............I can make it on a Saturday 4 sure


Unfortunately i am leaving on saturday. Friday is really the day that works best for me.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Any other locals interested on getting together on friday evening?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Any other locals interested on getting together on friday evening?


Damn,

Hey guys I know there are some of you that aren't doing a thing on Friday. Come on, the dude is in Boynton, how far away is that from any of you?

ATL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Damn,
> 
> Hey guys I know there are some of you that aren't doing a thing on Friday. Come on, the dude is in Boynton, how far away is that from any of you?
> 
> ATL


2 hours 10 minutes 138 miles


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Have a great herf Jarod.

I hope a few gorillas make it.

Gimmie a ring when you get in on Sat.

PEACE


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> Have a great herf Jarod.
> 
> I hope a few gorillas make it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeremy....

Not looking like a popular affair so far!

I'm getting in late oj Saturday, so I'll probably call ya on Sunday.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Any other locals interested on getting together on friday evening?


would you be willing to travel North up 95?...................maybe we could meet in Vero Beach


----------

